# Caribbean Vacations Forums > British Virgin Islands >  >  Villa Euphoria

## corrin1

Does anyone know anything about Villa Euphoria?
Trying to decide whether to stay here or Villa CLO on St barts for the third year running.
Many thanks

----------


## nnoska

this is one of my favorite villas in the caribbean, the pictures don 't do it justice,views are breathtaking, well laid out. maxine is the best maid we have ever had, private yet just above the leverick bay resort(walk 2 minutes) i would stay here again in a heartbeat and probally will and virgin gorda is a great island as is the bvi in general.

----------


## fins85258

Take a look at Serendipity

----------

